# TC3 TE2000-HMI Publish to Twincat Server funktioniert nicht



## lenaxus (19 Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

momentan arbeite ich an einer HMI, die später mehrere Benutzer im Web bedienen können. Diese erstelle ich mit der mächtigeren HMI von Beckhoff und zwar der TE2000. Davor habe ich mit der integrierten Visualisierungslösung von Beckhoff gearbeitet und bin dort etwas besser zurecht gekommen.... Ich kenne mich leider gar nicht mit Servern oder sowas aus 

Nun also zur Situation:
Ich befinde mich mit meinem Entwicklungsrechner im LAN-Netz und kann momentan die HMI über Localhost im Browser anschauen. Jetzt möchte ich diese veröffentlichen, sodass ich nicht lokal darauf zugreife, sondern online und auch andere Benutzer, die sich im gleichen Netz wie ich befinden, diese aufrufen können.

Wenn ich auf mein HMI-Projekt Rechtsklick mache, kommt ja Publish to TwinCat Server, allerdings finde ich dort bei List of Servers keinen einzigen möglichen Server...

Könnte mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen lieben Dank  
LG Lena


----------



## MasterOhh (19 Dezember 2018)

Läuft der HMI Server auf dem Zielsystem? Hast du mal versucht die IP Adresse und den Port manuell einzugeben? Mit "Verify Connection" kannst du prüfen ob die Verbindung funktioniert.
Ich glaube die "Discover HMI Server" Funktion hatte bei mir auch nicht funktioniert, aber ich konnte durch die direkte Eingabe der Adresse die Verbindung aufbauen.


----------



## MathiasV (19 Dezember 2018)

Hi, also die richtige Route hast du oder ? Eine Proxy Verbindung kann auch ein Problem sein, bei uns jedenfalls.

Hier mal ein Bild wie die Einstellungen bei mir sind...


----------



## lenaxus (19 Dezember 2018)

Danke ihr Beiden! 
Ich weiß nicht, woran es lag aber ich habe jetzt in der Serversuche den Server von meinem Zielsystem gefunden und die Connection ist auch valid. 
Ich habe nur noch eine kleine Verständnisfrage: Wenn jemand meine HMI über das Web aufrufen will, muss derjenige immer auch den Server installiert und gestartet haben oder?


----------



## MathiasV (19 Dezember 2018)

Nein der Server läuft nur auf der SPS aber du brauchst halt mehr Client Lizenzen, beim Server ist nur eine dabei.


----------



## lenaxus (19 Dezember 2018)

ah okay danke  also wenn ich 5 "kunden" habe, die zugriff auf meine HMI benötigen, dann brauch ich auch 5 Client Lizenzen? Und diese Kunden müssen nichts extra installieren, sondern ich schicke ihnen nur eine Webadresse?


----------



## MathiasV (19 Dezember 2018)

Es sollte so funktionieren, hab ich aber selbst noch nie gemacht.


----------



## gout (3 Januar 2019)

Hallo lenaxus,
ist defintiv so. 
Ich empfehle den Chrome Browser für die HMI, der ist am Perfomantesteten. 
Fals du nochmal Problem hast den Server zu finden (das funktioniert über die drei Punkte neben dem PORT),  
Geh einmal auf den Server (Der ist auf deiner SPS, Normalerweise). Geh über das Blaue Server Logo! (Nicht das TwinCAT Logo) 
auf die Config seite des Servers. 
Im Bild siehst du die Endpoints, da sollte immer einer auf 0.0.0.0 stehen. Das hat den Hintergrund, dass sich die Visualisierung dann an die 
IP Adresse des Systems andockt und über diese dann erreichbar ist. 
Anbei ein bild. 





Das ganz ist eine Server Client Anwendung d.h. ein Server viele Clients, denk aber dran das es Webbasiert ist und somit "Evenbasiert"


----------



## Larson (13 Februar 2019)

gout schrieb:


> ist defintiv so.
> Ich empfehle den Chrome Browser für die HMI, der ist am Perfomantesteten.
> Fals du nochmal Problem hast den Server zu finden (das funktioniert über die drei Punkte neben dem PORT),
> Geh einmal auf den Server (Der ist auf deiner SPS, Normalerweise). Geh über das Blaue Server Logo! (Nicht das TwinCAT Logo)
> ...



Danke für diesen Hinweis, leider komme ich in der selben Problematik damit nicht ganz weiter.
Ein einfaches publishen auf den localhost funktioniert nicht.

Auf Server: 127.0.0.1 : 1010 -> Validation failed: Publishing to Dev Server instances owned by TcHmiCreator is not allowed.
127.0.0.1 : 1020 -> Validation failed: Publishing to Dev Server instances owned by TcHmiCreator is not allowed.

Endpoints sind :
127.0.0.1 : 3000
0.0.0.0 : 1010 / 1020

Eine Serversuche über "..." bleibt ohne Ergebnisse  
Hättest du ggf. noch einen Ratschlag


----------



## gout (13 Februar 2019)

Hey also, 
zwei sachen:
1. wenn du deine 0.0.0.0 :1010 in den Endpoint einstellst, musst du über die IP Adresse des Gerätes Publishen:
Auch wenn du Lokal arbeitest. 
Füge nochmal Endpoint mit 127.0.0.1 :1010 hinzu. 
2. Hast du auf deinem Lokalen System den auch die TF200 Installiert, unterscheide bitte zwischen dem TE 2000 und TF 2000 das ein ist zum Entwickeln (Server läuft auf dem Port 3000)
und das andere Ist zu publishen. Der Engeenniring Server wird Automatisch gestartet wenn du ein TC HMI Projekt im Visual Studio öffnest.
Den brauchst du damit du die LiveView sehen kannst.


----------



## Larson (13 Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank !!! 
Der Unterschied zwischen TF und TE war das Problem


----------



## Codesys_123 (13 Mai 2019)

Ich hatte auch ein Problem mit dem "Publish to TwinCAT HMI Server". Eingestellt war alles passend (wie auch hier in dem Post schon beschrieben), aber trotzdem wollte die Verbindung nicht klappen. Es gab immer eine Fehlermeldung schon bei "Validate Connection":Validation failed: <Request failed> WebSocket timeout, waited for 10 seconds and did not receive a reply. Connection collapsed?"

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Beckhoff Support sollte ich u.a. die Kompatibilität der Versionen von TE2000 und TF2000 überprüfen. Da hab ich dann gesehen, dass auf meinem CX Controller eine andere und ältere Version installiert war. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass dann Verbindungsprobleme auftreten können.
Jedenfalls habe ich mir dann eine aktuelle TF2000 heruntergeladen und auf dem Controller installiert. Siehe da! Es geht sofort...

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein Problem genau damit.

Grüße!


----------



## lenaxus (14 Juni 2019)

Danke Codesys_123 für das Teilen deiner Erfahrungen. Ich hatte auf einmal genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie du und habe dann den Server geupdated und jetzt läuft alles wieder!


----------



## Codesys_123 (14 Juni 2019)

Freut mich zu hören, dass ich helfen konnte 

Grüße


----------

